# N Scale atlas switch causing loco 'bog down'



## Mike S (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I've finally gotten around to wiring up my switch and putting it in my layout. This is the only AC accessory I have right now and anytime I press the button to toggle the switch my locomotive slows right down. I should note that I'm not holding the button down for long and that I've used a switch with this power supply before without having this happen.

Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

The switch machine is drawing the power from your power supply to throw the points. The coil sucks it up. Do you have a second power supply available to use for your AC accessories? What brand were the other switches you used that did NOT cause the loco to slow down when thrown?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Really need to consider running the switch machine off a second supply line.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 6, 2012)

The other switch is a Walthers brand. I'll make do with this for now, until I need to add more accessories. 

Thanks!


----------

